# Pt-141



## K1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bremelanotide (PT-141)
Bremelanotide PT-141 Dose:

Light: .5mg
Common: 1mg
Large: 2mg

Bremelanotide (PT-141) was developed from Melanotan 2 (MT-II). PT-141 is a metabolite of melanocyte stimulating hormone that targets desire.

Treatment: PT-141 is the only synthetic aphrodisiac. The aphrodisiac effects of Bremelanotide are in a class of its own. Studies have shown Bremelanotide to be effective in treating sexual dysfunction in both men (erectile dysfunction or impotence) and women (sexual arousal disorder). Nine out of ten volunteers experienced sexual arousal in clinical trials. Unlike Viagra and other related medications (PDE5s - blood pushers), PT-141 acts upon the nervous system. Viagra, Cials and Levitra are not considered aphrodisiacs as they do not have any direct effect on the libido. However, treatment with PDE5 inhibitors and PT-141 have known synergy.

Men's Journal Magazine: ...it took hold. I felt a great surge of affection (greater than any regular level of arousal). My body tingled and I developed an erection that wouldn’t quit. For two hours the drug wouldn’t let me out of its grasp — nor my wife out of mine. -Frederick Kaufman

Females: Women who took part in trials said that they felt a "tingling and a throbbing" along with "a strong desire to have sex." An initial flush occurs post injection, followed by nausea which is dose dependent. For most, effects generally do not take place until a couple hours post injection, peaking around the four hour mark. Men said PT-141 made them feel "younger and more energetic" as well as sexually interested and aroused. "You're ready to take your pants off and go," said user "a drug that makes you not only able to but eager to."

Bremelanotide PT-141 Peptide: Bremelanotide comes in 10mg vials. As a lifestyle peptide, the 10mg product is a lot to consume and may offer up to 20 doses when dosing light. The PT-141 peptide reconstituted with bacteriostatic water remains potent in the fridge for months.

Window of Opportunity: Bremelanotide, injected (subcutaneously), has a unique window of opportunity lasting six to 72 hours. In lab trials female rats exposed to PT-141 began "flirting" with male rats for sex. Postures and movements left no doubt in the male rats minds that they were in the mood. The human PT-141 date is one where the dosage precedes the activity by at least a couple hours. When the stars align, hours after the injection, ...this is your window of opportunity, enjoy. 

Mixing: Bacteriostatic water is used for reconstitution.

Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 10mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately each 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe.
Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 2mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately every 50 units on a U100 insulin syringe.

Recommended strategy for mixing and dosing would be to reconstitute with the volume that yields a .1ml injection.

Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 10mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately each 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe.
Example- .2ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 2mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately every 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe.

Dosing: Read as much as possible to gain clarity and align expectations. Gradually dosing increases likelihood for success without sides. A test dose of .25-.5mg on the first attempt is recommended. 1mg, give or take a quarter, is the efficacious dose which yields the most positive reports by users.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 31, 2011)

When I used it I got VIAGRA like effects but not the feeling of affection. I will definitely use it again.


----------



## striffe (Nov 10, 2012)

I just started using this peptide a week ago. Ive only used it twice, using a low dose both times (.5mg). I had great results. I plan on using a 1.0 mg dose today, maybe 1.25 mg. Im really anxious to give it to my fiance. I made the terrible mistake of telling her that it might make her queasy for a short time. Now shes being a wimp. I just might have to chase her down and stick it to her. She said "why would I want to have sex if im feeling queasy!". Its so complicated to explain the simple things to women sometimes. I will keep you posted on my experiences.
BTW, the. 5mg doses I applied did not make me queasy. I just felt slightly flush for a moment.


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2012)

hijacked said:


> I just started using this peptide a week ago. Ive only used it twice, using a low dose both times (.5mg). I had great results. I plan on using a 1.0 mg dose today, maybe 1.25 mg. Im really anxious to give it to my fiance. I made the terrible mistake of telling her that it might make her queasy for a short time. Now shes being a wimp. I just might have to chase her down and stick it to her. She said "why would I want to have sex if im feeling queasy!". Its so complicated to explain the simple things to women sometimes. I will keep you posted on my experiences.
> BTW, the. 5mg doses I applied did not make me queasy. I just felt slightly flush for a moment.



Keep us posted on your results...A log would be great to show others your experience throughout the course.....


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 11, 2012)

hijacked said:


> I just started using this peptide a week ago. Ive only used it twice, using a low dose both times (.5mg). I had great results. I plan on using a 1.0 mg dose today, maybe 1.25 mg. Im really anxious to give it to my fiance. I made the terrible mistake of telling her that it might make her queasy for a short time. Now shes being a wimp. I just might have to chase her down and stick it to her. She said "why would I want to have sex if im feeling queasy!". Its so complicated to explain the simple things to women sometimes. I will keep you posted on my experiences.
> BTW, the. 5mg doses I applied did not make me queasy. I just felt slightly flush for a moment.



The last time I used it I had that same 'queasy' stomach that you mentioned. I have found thats definitely dosage related. The less you can get by on,,the better.


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 14, 2012)

i use 2mg every time and the queasy stomach does happen sometimes but not every time and only lasts for 1 minute at the most for me. love this peptide as my girl loves marathoning so it saves me or my old ass would probably be history


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2012)

Ive increased my dose over the past couple weeks. I tried 1mg, 1.5mgs, and 2mgs. I havent felt queasy from any of these doses, but body temp goes up for about a half hour after application. I agree with Alin, i dont notice an increase in labido but hard ons are strong and long lasting for hours after application. It takes about an hour or two to start working and its effective for the next 10 - 12 hours. I still havent talked my fiance into it, but i will. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Aug 24, 2013)

I find eating some protein right after injecting your rat... Takes care the queezy


----------

